# Lifted vws thread



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Post up make it Your own 

I'd like to see some old dubs 

Props if you have a syncro scirocco lifted


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Not old... But still a VW


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

I always love that car! I'd like to see more of it in action! 


Also, do lifted syncro vans fit into what you are looking for?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

silvermannn said:


> I always love that car! I'd like to see more of it in action!
> 
> 
> Also, do lifted syncro vans fit into what you are looking for?


 

Ill have a couple small Gopro videos up on my thread from last weekend soon. Nothing crazy, just some from a climbing trip.


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

I would like to lift my car some with adjustability to go back down 
with non knobby all weather tires 15x8 or 14x8 probably kumho ecstas 

I plan on flaring my fenders out or wide body flares as well 

I feel like I'm drivin a hot wheels toy sometimes, I want to make it 4wd. Haldex or Frankenstein syncro seems the best way, a friend told me to use a Mazda b series 80s truck rear axle setup and drive shaft. 

I already have a Volvo cis turbo 240 fuel distributor I could move my cold air intake a different direction and it would be a snorkel 

My springs are cut with bilstein hds 
I have a whole 
Stock setup with original height springs 

Don't know if I'll take springs off and into bilsteins 
Or just use the stock setup. And rebuild the bilsteins


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

B4 Passat VR6 suspension + mk3 = LOL


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

kinda getting there....



















pre big tires....









just driveing thru the 4wheeler trail.


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

My old Baja. Had a lot of good times in this little car.


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

My car is lifted now 4-5 inches up front and 3 in the rear

Mk2 golf front springs and mk1 rabbit rear 

I was just doing it because they are free/cheap

I may need to get bigger tires or wheels 
Or lighter wheels bigger tires


----------



## Lorenmws (Nov 29, 2008)

Haha I love opening a thread to see my car :thumbup:

Trying to figure out how to raise it a couple more inches without totally screwing up the suspension geometry. Also have a set of hella 500's I'm about to mount

Newer photos-


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Trike Kid said:


> My old Baja. Had a lot of good times in this little car.


Moar.


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

patrikman said:


> Moar.


Wish I had more pics of this thing doing what it did best but I was usually too busy driving.

When I first got the car. Bought for $100, had to buy a carb and bring tires to get it home from my buddy's place.









This was baja version 1.0, all steel, only money I was into it at this point beyond purchase/licensing was for a couple sawzall blades, the rear wheels and gas. 









Bashing around in the snow with my friend's now deceased Super Duty (wasn't super enough to win head on against a tree at 40mph... don't text and drive)

















And one of her last fire-road sessions with a few buddies last summer. I wish the pics showed the fact that by this point there was a 4ft CB antenna mounted to the back, the thing looked like an RC car.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

There are some great videos on YouTube by a company that outfits VW Vans (Syncro, etc) for offroading/overlanding...amazing shjt they pull off.


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

flygliii said:


> There are some great videos on YouTube by a company that outfits VW Vans (Syncro, etc) for offroading/overlanding...amazing shjt they pull off.


More info?

I want to make a awd or rwd offroad rally style rocco 

Not posin I tear it up on the dirt gravel and four wheeler trails 
I left alabama last week and now im in south Cali 

So much for mk1s being junk :screwy:

I've put 22 thousand miles on it since last October 
And did 90- 100+ mph (speedo pegs at 85)for about 8-9 hours constantly


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Now that is awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

That bus bombing the beach is excellent!


----------



## randomguy (Sep 16, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

Talk about a party on wheels. Looks really well built.

Cool.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

mldouthi said:


> Not old... But still a VW


VAG Scene? Is that a Lesbian lifestyle magazine? Was the photo taken on the way to the Lilith Festival? :laugh:


Sorry, couldn't resist. But I do like that car. It's nice to see someone going against the grain once in a while. :thumbup:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

geofftii2002 said:


> VAG Scene? Is that a Lesbian lifestyle magazine? Was the photo taken on the way to the Lilith Festival? :laugh:
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. But I do like that car. It's nice to see someone going against the grain once in a while. :thumbup:


You know it!!

I built the car in Doc Martins and a Flannel shirt. :laugh: Oh yeah and Im a girl.....  





(not really, im not a girl)


----------



## Beefmint (Sep 24, 2003)

my personal lifted mk2 :laugh:

6" lift on all corners and 215/75/15 mudders on it.

oh yea, daily driver too


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Rear Konis are at highest perch setting


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

anybody lifted a 2004 R32? have been seeing used ones in the $10k range and it's got me fantasizing about a Country Golf ripoff.


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

Taken from another thread:


Dogpizza said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## Tripicana (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

mldouthi said:


>


holy **** .... :thumbup:


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

This work? :laugh: Air suspension set to "off road xtra".



















and 'load' height:


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Beefmint said:


> my personal lifted mk2 :laugh:
> 
> 6" lift on all corners and 215/75/15 mudders on it.
> 
> oh yea, daily driver too


Damn that's nice, and very high looks like you could use bigger tires, 
I love carat wheels, Id trade you some 15" Porsche ones for them

How did you lift it?


----------



## hflook (Feb 27, 2011)

Imagine if someone did an r32...


----------



## devid23 (Jan 14, 2013)

mldouthi said:


> Not old... But still a VW


thanx for sharing pics:laugh:👋


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

I have the Volvo cis turbo bottom half of the fuel distributor, it's setup as an actual cold air intake right now behind the air dam, it could be easily made into a air tight snorkel 

Someone just hit my car so I have to fix the quarter panel dent and I just got a rear beam to put on


----------



## Vdubpipedreams (Mar 17, 2013)

Trike Kid said:


> Wish I had more pics of this thing doing what it did best but I was usually too busy driving.
> 
> When I first got the car. Bought for $100, had to buy a carb and bring tires to get it home from my buddy's place.
> 
> ...


 this **** is bad the **** ***


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

hflook said:


> Imagine if someone did an r32...


----------



## killerbunny84 (Feb 5, 2003)

One of my old bunnies...


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

My '85 QSW - About to be retired to a life as a offroad only vehicle. Happy to say it saw beach sand, snow and mountains in it's last few years. I always loved it's Mad Max, beat up, rusted and dented styling.


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

Mine on 32" MT/R's.


----------



## IbisWhiteWolf (Apr 9, 2008)

My winter beater / rallycross toy.


----------

